# Multiple errors on BALL MASON jar



## poorjodie (Jun 23, 2006)

I found an interesting BALL MASON quart jar today. It is a script 3-L  #234 with multiple errors. The BALL is very sharp and bold making the errors easy to see.

 1)      The center loop on the B goes all the way over to and is connected to the start of the up-stroke for the top loop of the B making the top loop of the B a closed teardrop shape.
 2)      The first L isnâ€™t connected to the second L. 
 3)      The second Lâ€™s up stroke is completely disconnected from the rest of the L, top and bottom. 
 4)      The third L loop is open at its end.
 5)      The MASON is very faint while the BALL is very sharp.
 6)      The A in MASON doesnâ€™t have a cross bar.

 This is a F. C. Ball jar and on the center of the bottom there is a large L with 3 dots to the side. I know this doesnâ€™t make it a valuable jar. I just thought it was an interesting collection of errors on one jar.


----------



## poorjodie (Jun 23, 2006)

This is a black and white sketch of the writing on the jar.


----------

